# Milo's Progression Thread: Grinding Squares and Triangle



## Cubinginatree (Nov 17, 2022)

Hi I'm a 12 year old cuber (7th Grade) from the U.S.

I currently average:
25 seconds 3x3 Goal: Sub 20
8 seconds 2x2 Goal: sub 5
1:45 4x4 Goal Sub 1:20
and lastly 15 seconds Skewb Goal: Sub 10

I also want to learn SQ-1 and BLD but they hurt my brain

And stealing an idea from Running for Cube I'll add some running progress in here too.

1 mile: 6:10 Goal : none
2 mile: 13:15 Goal none
5K: 19:54 Goal: sub 19:30 and consistently sub 20


----------



## Cuber987 (Nov 18, 2022)

Wow! Those are like, *EXACTLY *my goals and times. I'm a bit better on skewb (~9 seconds) and a bit worse on 4x4 (~2:30), but except that, we're pretty much the same! (I'm also 12!).


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 18, 2022)

Wow thats really cool!!!!


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 18, 2022)

Ok here is todays update:
So I ran a 5K today in 21:40 but I'm happy with that because... I was running into the wind the whole time, It was snowing heavily, there was an inch of snow on the ground, I hadn't run in a week.

Okay now for cubing... or skewbing. 
So now I know half of permutating the top layer in Sarah's Intermediate. Hopfully this week I learn the second half.
Todays times are all PB's:
single 7.17
mo3 10.77 (counting 9!!!!)
ao5 11.22
ao12 13.10
ao25 13.75
ao50 15.10 ( almost sub 15!!!!!!)


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 18, 2022)

1. 17.03 R' B L U' R' B L' R' B 
2. 11.31 R U L U' L R L' R' 
3. (33.56) L' U B' R' U B U R B' 
4. 21.73 L' B' U' B R U' L' B' U' 
5. 10.97 U L U L' U' B U R' L' 
6. 16.42 U B U' B' L R U L' 
7. 12.33 B L U' R B L' B' R' 
8. 22.35 U' R U' L R U' L U' B' 
9. 14.02 B L' R' U' B' R L' R' U' 
10. 18.37 B L U' L R B R L R' 
11. 21.82 U' L' R U B U' R U B L' 
12. (8.78) B' R' B' L R' L' B R U' 
13. 21.23 B U' B' L B U' R B' 
14. 14.66 B R' B L' U L' U' B R' 
15. 20.85 L U' L' R U R' B R L' 
16. 15.33 U' R' U R U B R L' 
17. 12.08 R L' R U' L' U B' U' 
18. 16.07 R U' B' R' L' U' B' L' U' 
19. 12.08 U L B U' L' U L R 
20. 13.28 U' B U' R' L' U L U L' 
21. 9.67 R L U B R' U' R' B' U' 
22. 9.37 B' U B' R U B' L B' U 
23. 14.29 L R' B L' U L' B' L' 
24. 10.72 B' U B L' B' L B' R 
25. 19.77 U B R L' B' L' U L' 
26. 14.99 U R' U' B L R B U' R' B' 
27. 18.45 R' L U' L U L U' R' B' 
28. (8.81) U' L R L' R L B' L R' 
29. (DNF(2.86)) B' U B' U R' B' R' L R' So the cube flew out of my hands and when I tried to catch it i stop the timer. Oh well.
30. 16.07 L R' L' R B L' B' L' R' 
31. (29.33) L U' R' L U' R' B L' R' 
32. 10.25 U' B' L U' B' R' B' L B' 
33. 14.20 U' L U R U' R' U R' U 
34. 12.31 R L' B' U' L R' U R' U' 
35. 16.89 U L' B' R' L' B' R L' B 
36. 13.11 R' L U' R B' L' R U' 
37. 12.30 R B' U L' U' L' R B' U' 
38. 15.03 B' U' B' L' B U' R B' 
39. 13.82 B' R L U L U' R B' 
40. 11.39 R U R' B L B' R' B' R 
41. 14.16 R' U L U R' B R U' L 
42. 12.46 R L B L B' R L' U 
43. 16.13 L' R U L U' L R' U' 
44. (7.17) L B R' B L' U B L R 
45. 17.56 L R U R L' B' U R 
46. 15.92 R B R' L' R' U B L' R 
47. 20.35 U' R' U B R L' B' L B' 
48. 13.93 U B R L' B' R B' R B 
49. 11.13 L' B' R B' L' B R' B 
50. 18.39 L B R L' U' R' B' R U'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

Yo want some tips for skewb? I average about 4


----------



## i eat air (Nov 19, 2022)

Cubinginatree said:


> Hi I'm a 12 year old cuber (7th Grade) from the U.S.
> 
> I currently average:
> 25 seconds 3x3 Goal: Sub 20
> ...


That's interesting, also dont learn sq1 parity, it is pain


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

i eat air said:


> That's interesting, also dont learn sq1 parity, it is pain


Nah learn the 7 slice alg it's easy


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 19, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Yo want some tips for skewb? I average about 4


Yes please!!!


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 19, 2022)

Good skewb grind today. Got my first ao100: 13.83!!!!
Sub 15 now. No new algs just getting better at recognizing/ exucuting old cases. I told myself to turn faster and it worked!!!


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 19, 2022)

20:53 5K today


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

Do you know the Yau method for 4x4? I used to avg 1:45ish on Reduction, but when I learned Yau, sub 1:30 wasn’t too hard and for sub 1:20 you just need to practice.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 19, 2022)

I know Yau but... I rotate a lot and add a lot off moves to centers. so I need to work on it.


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 19, 2022)

Just do some slow solves, it helps. I started using the half-centers method yesterday (there are some tutorials on YouTube) and I already shaved off a few seconds off of my average.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 20, 2022)

Goals for this week:
Learn both R perms
Do some slow 4x4 solves
Learn the rest of Sarah's Intermediate top layer
And If I manage to do all that I'll start learning CLL for 2x2


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

What’s your skewb main?


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 20, 2022)

GAN Skewb M Standard with no setup whatsoever


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

Okay. I haven’t tried it before (I have the Wingy V2) but most lubes would probably work. Also, I use the beginner’s method for skewb, and I average about 8-9 seconds, so I don’t think you really need to learn the Sarah’s Intermediate method to get sub-10. You just need to have around 3 TPS and be efficient with your first face. If you want you could send me a video of a solve (or average) or we could do a Zoom to see how I can help you reach your skewb goal.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 20, 2022)

Sorry I'm already doing that with Nigel the Cuber


----------



## EthanMCuber (Nov 20, 2022)

Cubinginatree said:


> Sorry I'm already doing that with Nigel the Cuber


oh thats okay


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 22, 2022)

Todays Progress:
19:50 5K!!!!
Learned Rb Perm only 5 PLL's left


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 22, 2022)

So I've been lying to myself... I practiced 3x3 after a bit am avreging 27....


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 23, 2022)

Grinded some 3x3x3 solves got this sramble: F2 U2 R' D' B' R U' B' L F U2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 - one move block got a 20 I messed up so bad


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 23, 2022)

23 average in the weekly comp sub 20 might be doable by the end of the year


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 25, 2022)

Yesterday I ran in my towns 5K turkey trot and beat a lot of high schoolers and had a time of 21:34.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 25, 2022)

On a cubing note I got a PB ao100 today for 3x3
1. 21.71 B2 D2 B2 R2 U L2 D' B2 D' R2 U' L' R D L' F' R2 D2 
2. 26.33 R2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U F2 U F2 U' B' D2 U' L2 R B2 F2 U B2 
3. 23.96 D R2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 B U2 B' R2 D B' L R U 
4. 22.25 D F2 L2 D2 U2 B D2 R2 F U2 B U' B L' F2 R' D' B' 
5. 24.07 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D L2 U F' L' R2 U B D F' D2 R2 
6. 28.32 D2 R2 F' U2 R2 U2 F U2 B U2 L2 D' F2 L' R' F2 L' B' F2 U R 
7. 21.75 F' L U2 L B R' U2 B D' R2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' F2 D2 B2 R2 D2 
8. (18.50) D' F2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 L2 D L2 F2 L B' L R U L' D' B2 D' 
9. 20.78 B' U F' D' R' U2 L' U L' F2 D2 F2 B2 U R2 F2 U R2 D' B2 R2 
10. 30.51 F2 L' D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 D F2 U F' U2 L F2 D2 B L 
11. 18.51 R U' B L D2 B L R2 U B2 U L2 B2 U' R2 F2 B2 D' L' 
12. 23.83 F' L2 D2 F2 R2 F' R2 F L2 F' L2 F2 D B D' R U B' F' U F2 
13. 19.80 U' R F R' D F2 L' R2 U2 R2 B' D2 F2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 F R' 
14. 23.32 D R2 D' F2 D2 L2 F2 D B2 U R2 B' U F R' F L F2 D2 R2 
15. 23.76 R' U B2 R2 U' R2 D2 U2 B2 U B D2 R' D' L' F2 D2 F2 L2 
16. 24.69 B2 L' B2 U L2 U' L2 U' L2 U R2 D B2 R U2 L2 D2 F' D' B' 
17. 21.57 R U R2 L D2 B' U' F2 R B2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 U F2 R2 L2 D' L2 
18. 25.72 B' D' L2 U R2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B' R D2 F' L B F2 D' L 
19. 26.49 F2 L B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U' B2 U R' B' R2 B L' D2 L2 
20. (DNF(38.49)) B2 U' B2 L2 D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 R D2 U2 F D' R2 B' U F2 
21. 20.29 R2 U' L' U' B2 D2 F' D R2 U2 R F2 D2 F2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R2 
22. 23.29 B' L D R2 D' F B R' B' U' F2 B2 D' L2 B2 U L2 U L2 F2 L2 
23. 23.54 B U2 R D2 L' U' F2 B' D R2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L B2 R L U2 
24. 24.50 D2 L2 D2 U2 R B2 F2 D2 L R' D' B L2 U' F2 U2 F L D' R2 
25. 23.94 L' D2 R2 D2 U2 B D2 F L2 D2 B R2 B' U' B D R2 F R' F2 R' 
26. (16.46) R' B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 D' R2 D' B2 R D' B F' D F' U L R2 
27. 22.23 D F2 L' U2 L D2 R' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 F' D L' R' U F' D2 L U2 
28. 26.46 U' D B' R2 U' F' L F' R2 B2 U2 R B2 U2 D2 L F2 L' D2 R' 
29. 20.63 F2 U2 R' D' B' R U' B' L F U2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 L2 B2 D2 
30. 27.19 F2 L U F R B' L' F2 U' L' B2 L' B2 D2 F2 L' F2 R F 
31. 22.65 L D2 B2 L' F2 D2 R' F2 L2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 L' F U' L2 F U 
32. 22.10 F U F U2 L2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F' R2 L' U R2 U2 B' L B' R 
33. 25.41 L' D2 R D2 R2 F2 L' B2 F2 U2 R2 U B L F2 D' R2 U' F' D R 
34. 19.11 R2 F' R2 B R2 U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' L' B2 D F D' L2 R' F U2 
35. 28.09 B2 R2 D2 R' B2 L D2 L' F2 L U2 F' L2 R U' L2 B' F2 R' U' 
36. (35.21) F2 D F2 U F R L' D' F U B2 R2 U D L2 D' L2 F2 L2 D R2 
37. 30.04 U' F2 L B' L F R' B D F2 R U2 R' F2 R' F2 L2 F2 R 
38. 22.03 F L' F U D2 F2 B' D' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 U F2 U F2 R2 B' 
39. 23.93 B' U2 F' R2 D2 R' U' D2 B R2 B' U2 F L2 D2 L2 B' D2 R' 
40. (35.40) F2 L' B2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 R' F2 R D' F2 D B L F' R B2 D 
41. 19.38 U' F' B L D F' L2 F R2 F2 R2 D F2 R2 U R2 U D2 B2 F 
42. 29.65 F' U' B L2 D2 B D2 F' D2 F2 U2 B' R2 L' F U L R2 B2 R' 
43. 28.47 L' U R2 U L2 F2 U B2 U' F2 D2 R2 U' L' D' R F' U2 L F' 
44. 21.17 U R B' D' B2 D U2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 U B2 R' D2 R B R F' R' 
45. 29.30 F R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 L2 F D2 F D' L' R' B L R2 D B' U 
46. 29.26 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 U R2 F2 R2 U' L' U L2 U' B R' D F' 
47. 18.84 F2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 D U2 B2 U2 F2 R' U' B2 U R' F' D2 B2 L2 
48. 22.54 B D2 R2 D2 L B2 R B2 F2 D2 L' R' B' R2 U L2 D' B F R 
49. 19.86 R2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 D' B2 U B2 F' L2 R B D B2 R' D' B2 
50. 21.73 L' F2 L2 D' L2 D' F2 D2 B2 L2 R D2 U R' F' R2 B' D2 
51. 19.22 F' U' R2 D2 R L D F L R2 U R2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 
52. 23.75 B D2 B2 U2 R' B2 L2 F2 R U2 L' D2 B' U L' D' U F' D2 R 
53. 20.66 U R D B' L2 D2 L2 B' U2 L2 B L2 R U B L2 R' D2 U2 
54. 20.27 L2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B D2 U B2 U L' B' R' D' B R' B' 
55. 23.21 B2 U' B2 D L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 B D' U2 B' R2 B2 L' D2 R2 U 
56. 24.27 R F2 D' B U F2 R' U' F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D B2 U' F' R U' 
57. 25.47 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 B2 F' L2 U2 F R2 U R2 B D2 U' L B F' D' 
58. 23.00 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 U2 L2 B' R2 D B D2 B2 L D F R F 
59. 23.25 L2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 U2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 F' D2 F2 R' 
60. 22.82 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 F2 U2 B' R2 L U R D L B2 U F2 U' 
61. 23.10 U F' U' D' B2 R L F U R B2 L' F2 D2 R F2 R' D2 L' 
62. 23.96 L' F L' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 L' D R' U' F' R2 D2 B' 
63. 21.75 U' F L' B2 D2 B' L' F' D' F D2 F' D2 F U2 L2 F B2 D2 
64. 24.20 R' D2 L U' B' U' D' R' F2 L2 U' D' R2 L2 U' F2 D R2 U' L2 
65. 29.94 U2 R2 F' U2 B' R2 F' L2 B2 D2 L F D2 U R B R D' B U' 
66. 29.96 B' D2 F R2 B' L2 B D2 L2 F' D2 L B2 R D F' U B2 L F2 
67. 23.57 L F2 B D F R U' D2 B2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 F U2 L2 B' U F2 
68. 24.62 F D' B R2 B D2 R2 F U2 B U2 B2 U2 D' F R' F' R' U R 
69. 21.78 B2 R F2 L' D' B' U2 R' L2 D R2 U L2 F2 U D F2 U' B2 D2 F' 
70. (18.40) L2 U2 B L2 R2 B R2 B2 U2 R2 B R D R' F D2 F' L2 U L' 
71. 21.79 R' F2 D2 L2 U B2 D' B2 L2 D B2 L2 U' R D' L' D' L2 B' R F 
72. 23.44 R' B2 D2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 B D' B F L2 R B R' 
73. 23.13 R D R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 D R2 U B D2 L D B' F2 U B' F' 
74. 18.89 L B D R2 D' F' R' F L' F2 U D' R2 D2 L2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 
75. 24.36 R U2 L D2 L' U' L2 B' U2 F2 R2 L' U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 L' F2 B 
76. 29.36 L B D F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 U B' L2 U L D2 F2 R' U2 
77. 28.17 D' B2 F2 D' F2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 R B U' R' D2 L' U' R2 U2 B' 
78. 31.24 D' F U B' U' B R' D F B2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 F' B2 D2 R2 
79. (17.30) R2 U B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 D2 U B L B2 R2 U L2 F2 D2 
80. 21.77 D2 U2 B D2 R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F' D' B' R' D B2 F2 R' D R2 
81. (34.13) F' L U L2 D' F2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 D2 R2 U' B' R B2 R' U' R2 D2 
82. 29.64 U' D F' R U' B' D' L U2 R2 F R2 B R2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 R' D 
83. 25.93 B' R2 L U' L' D B' R F2 U D2 L2 U' F2 D' F2 U R2 L2 D R 
84. 19.23 R2 D2 F2 U L2 F2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U L D' B2 R' B' D' R2 B R2 
85. 25.51 U2 D2 L F2 R U F' U B' R' D2 B2 L D2 L D2 F2 U2 R2 U2 L 
86. (35.50) U F2 L2 F' D' R2 L' U F' L2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U2 F2 L2 
87. 19.65 F2 U2 R F' B2 L' B' L2 B2 D R2 D2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 D 
88. 21.16 B2 R' F' R D' R2 B L U2 R2 D2 B2 U2 B2 R' B2 R F2 R' U' 
89. (17.98) D R L U' F2 L2 F R' U D F2 D' R2 L2 B2 R2 U2 D B2 F U 
90. 21.29 R' L2 D' B2 D' B2 U' B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F' L' B' F L2 D' U' B2 
91. 21.17 D B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 U L2 R2 B2 U L' F U' F D' R' B' L2 R2 
92. 30.62 F D F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U2 R2 B2 D B' L R B' U L B2 D F 
93. 18.87 L2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 B' R' D B L2 D2 B2 F R' D' 
94. 24.38 R' B' U L' U L2 D' F2 R2 D2 R D2 L2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R B L 
95. 20.60 L U' F R L B2 U F R2 B R2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 U' B' 
96. 23.57 B F2 D2 U2 F' D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B F U' L' B2 R' D' B2 U' B2 R2 
97. 18.69 L2 U B2 L2 R2 D' U' B2 D' F L F R2 B' U2 L2 U' R D2 
98. 21.57 U' F2 D R2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 B R' B2 D' F' R' F2 D2 B' 
99. 22.87 R D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L D2 R U' R' B U2 F2 R F L' R2 
100. 28.26 U2 B' L2 U B R' F L B' D2 F U2 B2 D2 B L2 B' U2 R2 F' U
= 23.74 average


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 26, 2022)

ok ao100, what are your next goals?


----------



## Cubinginatree (Nov 26, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> ok ao100, what are your next goals?


All my goals are in the first post


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 1, 2022)

That week I also learned Ra Perm but forgot to update. I haven't made any progress due to Nordic (cross-country skiing) starting up. Especially for skewb because my cousin was playing with it and was lost for a week and a half. Hopefully I progress soon!!


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 4, 2022)

Solved my first sq-1!!!! Cube Master's tutorial is great!


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 11, 2022)

Been super busy with Nordic (crosscountry skiing) starting. But I have gotten some more sub 20's 3x3 and sub 10 skewb. Done some 4x4 too. The only part of sq-1 I'm struggling in is EO and EP. I'm also racing @Cuber987 to sub 20 3x3. I'll hopefully be learning H and Z skewb and the G Perms soon.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 15, 2022)

Got a 22 cold hands ruined a great scamble: R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U B2 U R' U F' D B2 L2 D2 R D'


----------



## Arcanist (Dec 16, 2022)

Cubinginatree said:


> Got a 22 cold hands ruined a great scamble: R2 D L2 F2 U2 B2 U F2 U B2 U R' U F' D B2 L2 D2 R D'


yeah cold hands kinda suck which is why I don't cube in short sessions


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 18, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
avg of 5: 20.24

Time List:
1. 20.25 L' B U2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D B2 L' D2 F' D F D' U 
2. (19.02) F L2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 L D' L' U F2 R' D B 
3. (23.53) D L2 F2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F R F' L B' F U' L' D' F2 
4. 21.33 D R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 R D L' U F D R' D2 B D 
5. 19.14 U2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' F2 L' F U R' U2 R' U B R D2


PB ao5!!! so close to sub 20!


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 19, 2022)

Cubinginatree said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2022-12-18
> avg of 5: 20.24
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Nice. I also recently got a 20.22 ao5. Then today I got a 19.72 average. Seems like a close race!


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 23, 2022)

13.59 PB SINGLE!!!! My first sub 15!!!! So HAPPY!
L B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U F2 R B' F' U R2 U L' U
(I'll try a reconstruction maybe)


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 23, 2022)

Inspection ( Rotate to blue front yellow top)
Cross: L' U F R' D2
1st Pair (Rotate to Orange front) R' U R U L' U' L
2nd Pair U2 R' U2 R ( rotate blue front) U' L' U L
3rd Pair U' R U R'
4th Pair R U R' ( rotate green front) U2 L' U R'
OLL: U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' (Antisune)
PLL: x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' U' (Aa Perm)


48 HTM=2.83 TPS


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 24, 2022)

PB ao100 23.68

1. 24.69 U2 R D' L F R' F U2 L2 B' U2 R2 F' U2 B' D2 R2 B2 U
2. 21.98 U' B2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U L2 U2 R2 U' F' U B U' L' U L' D2 U'
3. (18.47) D2 B L2 F' R2 B R2 B2 D2 F' D2 F L R D' L2 R B F2 D F
4. 25.05 B R U2 F' L2 B' L2 B L2 R2 B' R2 L D2 R U' L2 U2 R2
5. 20.34 D' L B2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R' F' U L' F2 R' F R2 D'
6. 21.51 F D2 L2 D2 L U2 B2 R2 B2 R B2 U2 L' D L R' B' R2 D' F R2
7. 31.87 B' R2 F U2 F D2 B2 D2 L2 D L R2 U L B D2 U' R' U2
8. 21.48 F2 U' L2 R2 F' D2 B L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L U B R D' F2 U2 R'
9. 28.01 D F D' R' B' U' D R U R2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 F2 U2 D' R2 D
10. 28.38 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F L B L F D F' U' B'
11. 25.66 R U R2 B' R2 B' L2 B L2 F' U2 B F R D' U2 F2 L' B' R2 D
12. 27.74 D2 R' D' R U B L2 D L' U2 F' B2 L2 B D2 F R2 L2 D2
13. 20.11 L' B' U' F U2 B U B2 L B2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 U' D' R2 D2
14. (34.43) U D F' R U F2 D' L U' R2 U F2 U' D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 F'
15. 27.60 L F L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U L2 F2 U2 R' B D2 B' R F D'
16. 20.97 L' D' L2 D2 R2 U2 B F2 D2 L2 B' F2 U' F L' D B2 D' U'
17. 24.48 U' B' L' R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' L F R B' R2 D2
18. 27.85 R' F2 R D R' L D F L2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 R' B2 R U2 R'
19. 28.40 U B' R2 F2 D2 B L2 B2 R2 U2 R' D2 U' R2 U2 L F2
20. 25.23 D' F' L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U R2 U B L F2 D R2 D2 L
21. 25.15 D B R2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 B2 D2 F R F R' U' L2 R U F
22. 30.94 B2 D F2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 U L2 F' L' D2 F2 U2 R' B' D' R2
23. 22.60 B2 U' L2 D2 U' B2 U' L2 D B2 L2 F R' D L' F R' U' F U L'
24. 29.05 F U2 D F' U' L2 B R' U2 B' L2 F2 B' L2 D2 R2 D2 F U2
25. 20.25 L' B U2 L2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 D F2 D B2 L' D2 F' D F D' U
26. 19.02 F L2 B' U2 F R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 L D' L' U F2 R' D B
27. 23.53 D L2 F2 D2 U L2 U2 R2 F2 U2 F R F' L B' F U' L' D' F2
28. 21.33 D R2 F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 R D L' U F D R' D2 B D
29. 19.14 U2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 R' U2 R' F2 L' F U R' U2 R' U B R D2
30. 23.62 R2 D R' D' B U' F R D2 B2 U2 D B2 R2 L2 D F2 B2 L2 R
31. 28.63 B U' D2 B2 L D2 L U2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 L F L U' L' U L F
32. 20.97 D' F' U' R2 F2 L2 B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 F2 R U2 F' L' D F L' U2
33. 21.96 U' B R D2 R F2 D2 F' U R' B2 L B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L D2
34. 22.45 U2 F2 R2 U L2 B2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 U R' D2 B' R2 B2 L' U2 R' F'
35. 20.11 D L2 R2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 D2 U' L R B D B2 F2 L2 D B' R
36. 27.76 U2 L F' L2 D R2 B2 D' R2 U L2 U2 R' B' U2 L F R' B'
37. 22.94 F' R2 B' R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 U2 R2 D F L U R' B2 L2 F' L B
38. 23.83 U2 R' D2 F2 U B2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U B' L2 D' U2 F' L D2 R'
39. 22.39 F2 R2 F L B' D2 F R F2 U' F2 D2 L2 D F2 R2 D' B2 L2 D' L
40. 21.61 D' L2 F2 L2 R2 U L2 U R2 U' F D R B F' R2 F U2 L' F
41. 21.32 L' U2 B' D2 B' F' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 D B' L' F' L U' B D'
42. 19.04 R' D R2 D2 U2 R' B2 L D2 B2 D2 B2 L' F2 U' F' U B F R' D2
43. 22.90 L B D2 B U2 B L2 B U2 L2 F' L2 B' D' R2 B R' B' D U L
44. 25.10 U' L D' B R F B D R' D R F2 D2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 L' F2
45. 22.84 R' F2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 U' F2 U2 R F' R2 F D' L F U B'
46. 19.52 U F U F2 U' B2 U' F2 U' F2 D B2 U R' F' L2 F' D' B F' U'
47. 27.66 R U D2 L U2 F' L2 D B R2 D' R2 D R2 L2 B2 U B2 D R2 U'
48. 21.47 L' D' B2 R2 F2 L2 D U2 F2 U B R2 D' U' L' D' R' D2 F
49. 18.63 F2 D R2 B2 R2 U' L2 U2 R2 L' F' R2 B' L U L' U2 B
50. 20.63 R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D R2 B' R F' U' F R2 D2 R
51. 27.01 U2 L2 B2 L' U2 R' F2 R D2 F2 R' B' U' F' U2 L' R2 D R2 F2
52. 25.39 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 F2 D F2 U L2 F2 B' D2 R' D R2 F R U L2 F'
53. 27.81 B' D' L2 B D2 U2 F L2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 R' U F2 L' D U' R'
54. 18.65 F B2 U D' R' B' D F R F2 B U2 R2 F' U2 D2 B' U2 D2 B
55. 18.72 U' L R2 B2 U2 F2 U L2 D' B2 D L2 U2 L F' L B2 D2 U' L2
56. 21.06 L' U2 L F2 L2 R2 D U2 L2 D' U2 L2 B' R U R2 F2 U L'
57. 24.57 F' R F D' L2 B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 L' B U' R F L2 U2
58. 21.54 F2 U' B2 U R' B R2 D F2 R B2 L U2 F2 B2 L' D2 L2 F2 L' U
59. (18.06) D' F' L2 R2 D2 F' D2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 R D2 F' R2 U' L R2 U'
60. (33.62) D' L U' L2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F' D2 R F D' U B' L'
61. 28.24 D B2 U' L2 R2 D F2 L2 D B2 U R F2 L F' D' B2 L' F2 D R2
62. 22.56 L2 F' U B2 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 U B2 D' L' D' R2 F' D' U F
63. (34.29) B2 L D2 U2 L F2 R' F2 L U2 R' B' U2 R' U2 F2 D' B' F D2 R
64. (33.30) B D2 F' D2 F' R2 B F' R2 D2 F2 R' D' L B2 F R' D' L2 D' R'
65. 21.41 F B2 L' B2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 R B2 R' F' L2 U R2 D' R F' L2
66. 27.58 L' F2 R2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D F2 U' L2 F2 B U B' F' L B2 U B' R2
67. 25.49 U2 R' D2 L F2 R' U2 L U2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 F' L2 B L' D2 U F2
68. 23.51 F2 D' F' L2 F2 U2 L2 D' B2 D F2 U2 R D F' D L B2 U
69. 20.37 D' B2 D2 L2 D2 B D2 B2 L2 B' L2 B R2 D' R U2 F2 L' U' F D'
70. 20.37 D B2 R2 U B2 L2 D L2 B2 D2 B2 F' D' U2 L D R2 U2 B' L' U
71. 28.59 D' B' D2 F2 D2 L U2 L B2 L' D2 U2 L B' U' B2 F L U' F2
72. 19.00 B2 L2 R2 U B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' F2 L' B' D B U L B2
73. (32.66) R2 F L B L' U2 B' R U2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D2
74. 29.93 D F D F2 D L2 D2 U R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L' F' U' L F' R2 B'
75. 21.93 D2 B2 R2 B2 L2 R' U2 F2 L' U2 R' F' L' R' F' D' L' R' D U
76. 27.45 U2 L U2 B2 L R U2 B2 R' U2 B2 R D U R' F U' R2 U' B' L2
77. 21.19 F' D2 F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U' F' R' F D L' D' U L'
78. 24.51 L2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 D B2 D F D' L U R2 B F' R2 F2 R
79. 20.72 R2 F2 L F2 D L2 F' U F R2 U2 D2 B' D2 B' R2 F U2 D2 F2
80. 21.21 L2 D F2 D2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 U2 F2 U B' R' B2 L' D B' U2 B L
81. 25.06 U2 R2 U' L2 F2 R2 B2 R2 D' B2 U R U' R2 B' U F2 D2 F' L' F
82. 21.64 U' F D2 F2 L' D2 L' F2 L2 R B2 D2 U2 F' L R2 U' R' U' L2
83. (13.59) L B2 U' F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D B2 U F2 R B' F' U R2 U L' U
84. (18.22) U2 R2 U2 B L F2 U2 B R2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U R2 U'
85. 25.53 L' F' L U2 L2 U B2 R2 D B2 D' L' B' D' R U' B L'
86. 25.21 F2 D F2 L2 D' B2 F2 L2 D2 U' B2 L' F' R B2 R' F2 R2 U2 L
87. 23.11 D B' R L' U B2 R' F' R' L' F2 U2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 F
88. 21.12 U L2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U' L D2 R' B F L2 R2 U B U2
89. 24.82 F2 D2 L2 B F L2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L' B' R U F2 U2 B'
90. 20.55 R B2 D2 B2 R' B2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 F' D' L' R2 U F'
91. 23.58 R2 D2 R2 B D' B2 R U B2 R2 U2 B R2 F' L2 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 U'
92. 31.19 B L' B2 L B2 R2 F2 R D2 F2 R B2 D R U' B F D L' U2 R'
93. 20.38 D2 R' B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 U B2 U' R2 B' L' R2 B2 U2 L U
94. 23.63 U2 D B' L' B' R B2 U D2 B L2 U2 F U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' D2 U
95. 21.46 L' D L U2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 R2 D B L2 B2 D2 U L2
96. 28.03 B D' R' L2 D2 F' R D' L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 L U
97. 19.66 B2 D2 L' F2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 F2 L D2 B D2 F D L2 U2 B' D2 R'
98. 25.00 R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L' U F U' B' F D2 R' D
99. 23.75 L' R2 B2 D' L2 B2 D B2 F2 L2 D' U2 F' R' B' D' R' U' B'
100. (18.39) D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 B' L D' U R F' D R B D


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 26, 2022)

Learned the Ga Perm yesterday and am currently learning the Gb Perm. I got the Gan Mirror M for Christmas and have done 25 solves and my best is a 1:30. Does anyone know of the best L4E algs because I can't find and good resources or algs by notation I know.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 27, 2022)

Cubinginatree said:


> Does anyone know of the best L4E algs because I can't find and good resources or algs by notation I know.



Learn intuitive L4E; the only algs you need are the ones to insert, which are just:

Sledge
Regular insert
U' then regular insert
and the weird one where you go like sledge then insert or smth






check this video out


----------



## Cubinginatree (Dec 27, 2022)

I already know Intuitive L4E I just wanted to find the algs to see if they had anything better to offer.


----------



## Cubinginatree (Jan 4, 2023)

Been awhile since last update, Here's what's happened. A got a 6x6 for Christmas and my PB is 8:07. Got the Maglev RS3M Prya and its so smooth, currently working on reconizing L4E better, learning all the L3E algs and making very efficient v-shapes. Got the MGC 2x2 too and learned a couple CLL's. I've been super busy with saxophone, piano, sports and homework I hope I will have time to cube more. 
2023 goals:
Sub 4 2x2 ( CLL ) Currently about 6 LBL
Sub 15 3x3 ( Full CFOP ) Currently about 20-23 Begginer CFOP
Sub 1:00 4x4 (Yau) Currently about 1:45 Yau
Sub 2:00 5x5 ( Currently using redux might switch to diffrent method.) Currently avreging 3:40 
Sub 4:45 6x6 Currently avreging 9:30
Sub 5 Prya L4E 
Sub 7 Skewb 
Learn MEGA
learn SQ-1
Learn BLD


----------



## Cubinginatree (Jan 6, 2023)

AHH just got a 8:59 for 6x6 but I reached 3x3 just a little bit after 7 minutes. ( I didn't do parity right )


----------



## Cubinginatree (Jan 7, 2023)

4x4 PB single!! 
Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-06
single: 1:22.60

Time List:
1. 1:22.60 B2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F L R' D' U L' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 U' B Rw2 U' R2 D2 B U' Rw B2 L2 B' Uw Rw' U' B2 D' Fw2 F2 D2


----------



## Cubinginatree (Jan 7, 2023)

Okay next solve I beat it agian
Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-06
single: 1:22.52

Time List:
1. 1:22.52 L R D2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 R U' R D F2 L D U' L B Uw2 Fw2 F' R' F Uw2 U2 R B Uw2 L2 B' D' Fw2 Uw' F' U' F2 Fw' Uw' D' Fw L D


----------



## Cubinginatree (Jan 7, 2023)

forgot the ao5
Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-06
avg of 5: 1:30.62

Time List:
1. 1:30.28 F D L B2 D2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 U B2 U' B L' B L2 F U L Uw2 F' U Fw2 Rw2 F Uw2 Fw2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' Rw F2 U' F' R2 Fw' U' Rw' Uw U B F2 L2 
2. (1:47.75) R U F R D2 R2 L D R2 F' L2 F L2 D2 F L2 F' R2 B R' Uw2 Rw2 D2 Rw2 U' F' L2 R2 B D2 Fw2 U' Rw R' B L Uw2 Fw U2 R F' Uw' Fw' R L 
3. 1:38.98 R L U L F2 D' R B' U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D' L2 U2 Fw2 D' F2 Rw2 R' U' L' D2 Fw2 U F2 Uw2 Fw' B' R' D L2 B' Uw' B' Rw2 Fw Rw' D R2 
4. 1:22.60 B2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F L R' D' U L' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 U' B Rw2 U' R2 D2 B U' Rw B2 L2 B' Uw Rw' U' B2 D' Fw2 F2 D2 
5. (1:22.52) L R D2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 R U' R D F2 L D U' L B Uw2 Fw2 F' R' F Uw2 U2 R B Uw2 L2 B' D' Fw2 Uw' F' U' F2 Fw' Uw' D' Fw L D


----------



## Cubinginatree (Jan 7, 2023)

Another PB!!
Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-07
single: 1:17.72

Time List:
1. 1:17.72 R' F' L2 D' F R' U' R F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 L D2 R2 U2 R' D Rw2 B L2 Fw2 F Rw2 D' B' L2 Fw2 B Uw2 U' R' Uw2 Rw' U2 B2 Uw F' Uw' Fw L' Uw2 D


----------



## Cubinginatree (Jan 7, 2023)

PB ao12
Generated By csTimer on 2023-01-07
avg of 12: 1:32.44

Time List:
1. 1:22.60 B2 F2 L D2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F L R' D' U L' B2 Uw2 Fw2 L2 U' B Rw2 U' R2 D2 B U' Rw B2 L2 B' Uw Rw' U' B2 D' Fw2 F2 D2 
2. 1:22.52 L R D2 R2 D2 F2 R F2 U2 R U' R D F2 L D U' L B Uw2 Fw2 F' R' F Uw2 U2 R B Uw2 L2 B' D' Fw2 Uw' F' U' F2 Fw' Uw' D' Fw L D 
3. (1:45.34) L2 D B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F' R F2 U2 L U2 F2 D L R' Fw2 Uw2 L2 U' B' D Rw2 L2 D B' Rw2 U2 B' Rw' D2 R Fw2 U2 Rw Fw' U' Fw2 Uw' R D Fw2 
4. 1:39.17 B L2 U' R2 D U B2 R2 B2 D L2 R D2 U2 F' L' R2 B D Fw2 D' Fw2 R2 Uw2 B' Rw2 D Fw2 R2 F D Rw D2 Rw2 B Rw' Fw R' Uw2 L' Uw' U Rw2 F 
5. (1:17.72) R' F' L2 D' F R' U' R F2 U2 L2 F2 R' U2 L D2 R2 U2 R' D Rw2 B L2 Fw2 F Rw2 D' B' L2 Fw2 B Uw2 U' R' Uw2 Rw' U2 B2 Uw F' Uw' Fw L' Uw2 D 
6. 1:44.54 U' F D2 B' U D L' D2 L2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D B D' Uw2 Rw2 U R' D' Rw2 F2 U D' R Uw2 F2 Fw D R B' D Rw' Fw' B2 Uw2 L2 F L 
7. 1:27.81 U2 B D2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 L D2 L2 B' U2 F2 U L' F' U' Uw2 L D Fw2 L R2 Uw2 B2 D' Fw2 D' B2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 B Uw2 B2 U Rw' Uw' Fw' R2 Fw' R2 F' 
8. 1:33.93 U' F2 D2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 D' F D R U' B D2 R D2 U B2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' L2 D' Rw2 D F U Fw2 B2 U' Rw' L' U L D2 Uw Fw D' Rw U' Fw2 L B2 
9. 1:33.87 F' L2 F R2 L' B D' R U' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 U' L Rw2 U2 Rw2 Fw2 L' D2 F2 L Fw2 Uw2 F' L' B2 Uw' Fw2 U Fw2 F Rw B D' R L Uw Rw B2 
10. 1:23.56 F R2 D2 F' L2 B' L2 U2 F' L2 D2 B L' U' R' F' L B' U' F' L2 Rw2 Fw2 R' Fw2 D2 Fw2 L Fw2 Uw2 D' L Fw2 R Fw' D' F U' Fw' F' Rw U2 Fw' F2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' 
11. 1:41.82 U R2 B2 D U2 F2 D U' L U' L' B R' U2 B U' L2 U' Rw2 Fw2 R' Uw2 R' D2 R2 Fw2 U' F2 U' Fw' Rw2 B' U L' Uw R U Rw Uw2 Rw' F' 
12. 1:34.53 D' L' D2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F' R2 L U' L' R D' R' B2 Rw2 D Fw2 U2 R2 F Uw2 B2 Rw2 U F' L2 Uw2 Rw' R U' R' D' Fw L' Uw' B2 D2 Rw' D' Rw


----------

